# Lead Bread



## chef david (Jun 2, 2006)

Does any one have a receipe for a thing called lead Bread It is very heavey and dense. filled with rasins, nuts, M&M's, and others. Any one???????


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Kringle.

But it didn't have anything added. Just a very dense bread. Perhaps you could incorporate a variety of ingredients to your liking...(m & m's??? )

*Ingredients :*

*3**env*yeast*1**cup*warm water*1**tbl*sugar*8**cup*water*12**cup*wholewheat flour*7 1/2**cup*rye flour*3**cup*white flour*2**tbl*sugar*3**tbl*salt
*Method :*
Mix the first ingredients and set aside to work.
Mix as per usual for handmade bread - Mom always had Dad do the heavy work - then let raise 25 minutes. Punch down & make into 6 loaves. Put into greased pans. Let raise 1/2 hour. Bake at 350 F for 1 1/2 hours. This bread freezes well & must be sliced very thin or it is a chore to chew.


----------

